# S: Stelle als Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik



## Freak86 (6 November 2006)

Schließe voraussichtlich im Jannuar 2007 meine Ausbildung als Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik ab, habe heute erfahren das ich nicht Übernommen werde, und somit auf der Straße stehe.

Bin nun auf der Suche nach einem Job im bereich der Steuerungstechnik im Bereich von Ostwestfalen-Lippe (Bielefeld, Herford,Detmold,... etc. )

Weiß jemand was wo ich mich Bewerben könnte ?


Gruß

B.K.


----------



## KartoffeL (20 November 2006)

vielleicht bei siemens?!

werd 2009 mit der Ausbildung zum EAT fertig sein!
Denke aber wirst schon nen Job finden als SPS-Crack! 

Viel Glück


----------



## maxi (22 November 2006)

Woher kommst du und kennst du dich auch in der Elektrotechnik aus?
Also Kabelberechnung, Verlegung, etwas VDE (0110 und 0113), Schutzleitern etc. und kannst dies auch selbständig unter Zeitdruck kontinuirlich und konsequent umsetzen und durchsetzen?


----------



## Rudi (22 November 2006)

maxi schrieb:


> und kannst dies auch selbständig unter Zeitdruck kontinuirlich und konsequent umsetzen und durchsetzen?


 
Kling nach Traumjob.


----------



## zotos (22 November 2006)

@maxi: wenn ich aus dem Raum München käme wollte ich Dein Sklave sein.
Nee aber im ernst ehrlich wert am längsten. Soll er denn einen anderen Job beschreiben als den, den er zu vergeben hat?


----------



## nade (22 November 2006)

Auch etwas dran vorbei, ich weiß. Aber warum vorgaukeln das es ruhig, gelassen und mit viel Zeit geht?
Dann tritt bei dem 2. Auftrag die Zeitknappheit ein und es muß dann Zackig un ordentlich  gemacht sein.
Besser sorum dann freut ma sich über jeden Ruhig ablaufenden Auftrag als andersrum.
Also quasi nur Vorgewarnt.


----------



## maxi (23 November 2006)

Ja

Vorweg, hier im Forum ist man ja vorerst Anaonym, also braucht keine betriebliche Form nach Aussen wahren. Ich schriebe einfach mal bissel drüber wie es so bei mir ist.

Es würe ja beiden nichts helfen wenn ich da nicht direkt bin.
Wir haben oft von der Kundenanfrage bis zur Projektfertigstellung nur 3 Wochen. Der Zeitdruck darf aber niemals an der Qualität oder der Sicherheit nagen. Mich macht das selbst manchmal ganzschön fertig.

Dafür arbeiten wir aber auch in der obersten Liga. Verwnden teils nur das Beste von Besten oder entwickeln super Sachen. Auch haben wir extrem kurze Wege in der AG.

Mir ist es sehr wichtig das bei uns jeder selbst Gas gibt. Was der eine nicht macht oder zu langsam macht muss sonst ein anderer für ihn machen. Was ich gar nicht will ist jemanden antrieben oder jede Stunde kontrollieren was er treibt und wo er ist. Komme aber gerne um zu Helfen oder ihn Ratschläge zu geben. Ist er noch etwas unerfahren erkläre ich ihn gerne alles Methodisch.
Durch den Zeitdruck ist es manchmal so das Konstrukteuere, Techniker etc. auf, ich nenne es immer Pfusch, drängeln. 
Hier ist es wichtig das er sich nicht darauf einlässt, ausser ich oder unser Cheff (Mein Vorgesetzter) als Verantwortlicher sage ihm etwas anderes. Jedoch darf niemals irgend eien Gefährdung bestehen.

Auch wenn es so wie ich es schriebe etwas Streng klingt.
Da ich auch shcon sehr viele Jahre Vorstand in 2 Vereinen war glaube ich ist mit mir sehr gut auszukommen. Respeckt als Vorgester will ich nicht erwirken, sondern durch Leistung und Kompetenz verdienen.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (23 November 2006)

maxi schrieb:


> Wir haben oft von der Kundenanfrage bis zur Projektfertigstellung nur 3 Wochen. Der Zeitdruck darf aber niemals an der Qualität oder der Sicherheit nagen. Mich macht das selbst manchmal ganzschön fertig.



Vielleicht solltes du auch auf diesen aussagekräftigen Beitrag von dir hinweisen, als zusätzliche Info für einen neuen Mitarbeiter.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=9599




maxi schrieb:


> Möchte mich vielleicht beruflich verändern.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## maxi (23 November 2006)

Ja a war es mir etwas zu viel 
Da hatte ich nachgedacht mich zu verändern.
Habe aber 2 Leute bekommen, wovon einer recht gut ist


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (23 November 2006)

In welcher Größenordnung spielt sich denn der Stundenlohn ab ?


----------



## trinitaucher (24 November 2006)

@ Freak86:

Job in OWL ? Da fallen mir ganz spontan folgende Firmen ein:

- Gildemeister (Bielefeld)
- Phoenix Contact (Blomberg)
- Weidmüller (Detmold)
- Hannig&Kahl (Oerlinghausen)
- KEB (Barntrup)
- Ferrocontrol (Herford)
- Beckhoff (Verl)
- IMA (Lübbecke)
- Kannegiesser (Vlotho)


----------

